# Prepper EmComm Cards?



## RichBohlman (Mar 5, 2017)

I remember seeing a prepper EmComm wallet card once but can not seem to located it on this board now. Anyone have a link? Thanks ~ Rich KG5QLS


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

RichBohlman said:


> I remember seeing a prepper EmComm wallet card once but can not seem to located it on this board now. Anyone have a link? Thanks ~ Rich KG5QLS


Is this what you're looking for?: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1dwmFA7JSaMlzEASxOahwVIAeCx3wp-0_PEYSkZzP2ck/edit#gid=0


----------



## RichBohlman (Mar 5, 2017)

TheLazyL said:


> Is this what you're looking for?: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1dwmFA7JSaMlzEASxOahwVIAeCx3wp-0_PEYSkZzP2ck/edit#gid=0


Yes Sir, Thank you very much!


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Multiple copies are printed and in my radio go-bag now. Thanks for that!


----------

